# My Cali King



## kevyn (May 25, 2004)

I finally managed to get a good pic of my albino California Kingsnake (Lampropeltis getula californiae). Enjoy...


----------



## Reptile_1989 (May 25, 2004)

thats a real beauty kevyn, how long you had it for


----------



## Tommo (May 25, 2004)

is that the one that escaped and was found under the house?


----------



## dobermanmick (May 25, 2004)

kevyn you have done it again :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
Now i am jealous lol
thats a great looking snake kevyn how big do they get ?


----------



## instar (May 25, 2004)

Wow, how cool is that kev! she/he looks great. Are the eyes red? (I know its albino but ive heard not all albinos have red/pink eyes????
On 2nd check, they look like they're red.


----------



## kevyn (May 26, 2004)

First off, thanks for all the kind words. Secondly, that is the one that escaped under my house. He's doing really well now, and is growing like a weed. He should get around 4 or 5 ft., and I've only had him for not quite a year. Less if you factor out the time he was missing for. I vowed I'd never own a colubrid, but when I saw this guy, I couldn't resist.


----------



## moosenoose (May 26, 2004)

you are one lucky duck Kevyn LOL


----------



## Robert (May 26, 2004)

What a stunner!!!!.Just gorgeous.

Your Not a fan of colubrids Kev?.
Surely that will change your mind.

Good to see you got him back though,i would be shattered if he got away.

Very nice and i did indeed enjoy.Thank you.


----------



## Ricko (May 26, 2004)

have you got a pair or just the one? they look awesome mate.


----------



## regenold (May 26, 2004)

colubrids? i'm not real good with these names. so need to redicule me


----------



## regenold (May 26, 2004)

actually is it somethjing like a real midly venemous snake or something along those lines?


----------



## Fuscus (May 26, 2004)

I'm sure that a lot of members also have a pink snake


----------



## kevyn (May 27, 2004)

> regenold
> Posted: May 26, 2004 - 02:52 AM
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



You're more right than you know. Dr. Fry recently proved that all colubrids have extremely mild to strong venom. Colubrids, are the large family of snake and the most widly distributed. They are the beginings of the highly advanced snakes like Elapidae and Viperidae.


----------



## Hickson (May 27, 2004)

kevyn said:


> Dr. Fry recently proved that all colubrids have extremely mild to strong venom.



*All* colubrids? Even Corn Snakes?

Hix


----------



## Blue_Streak (Jun 3, 2004)

that is the best looking snake i have ever seen!!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 4, 2004)

That is a beautiful snake man.....I love albinos!!!

Have you got a partner for it?


----------

